

ASK HN : Why does YC Avoid African Startups ? - madradavid

By African Startups I mean those started by Africans and whose main target is the African Market
======
frodopwns
Because no African startups whose main target was African markets have
submitted feasible YC Apps?

------
davidsmith8900
\- NewMe Accelerator ~>
[http://www.newmeaccelerator.com/](http://www.newmeaccelerator.com/) has a
virtual accelerator that might be good for African Startups. Here is a list ~>
[http://www.newmeaccelerator.com/startups/](http://www.newmeaccelerator.com/startups/)
of startups from NewMe. It's like YC for Black People (& Minorities)

~~~
frodopwns
But YC isn't "for white people"

